# Evinrude 115 choke.



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I have a 1973 evinrude 115 with manual choke. Is it possible to convert it to the electric choke the 1977+ have?


----------



## Captainfirebeard (Aug 22, 2014)

I wouldn't envision it being that hard, and likely the most easy path being swapping a 77+ carb assembly assuming that it would fit. That being said I would personally leave it as a manual, classifying it under the two rules of CJ Jeeps and Boats (KISS- keep it simple stupid, and the more electronic parts you have the more problems you will have.)


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

After actually looking at it, it has an electric choke solenoid. The spring is broken and I have no idea how this linkage is hooked up.


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

Normally auto chokes run off a hot wire that heats the coil up in the auto choke . The more heat the coil gets the more the choke will open depending how cold it is outside it will take longer .. after a while like yours the coil will fail and need to be replaced . I have thus issue on the I/o carbs I work on .. and my personal boat. Depending on the weather the auto chokes still have to be adj . Check and make sure your solinoid putting off volts to the auto choke first .. sometimes if someone messed with the idle screw it will put to much tension on the carbs adj levers and will hang up the choke and keep it wide open or shut.. I can't see the pic until I get off my phone I'll look on my computer later.


----------

